# :wv: FE Results



## wvgirl14 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I am done taken this test in :wv: . Once again I failed. So since there 3 time rule I am not fooling with it. I really thought I had a good chance of passing, but I can't seem to get over the hump.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 18, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Well I am done taken this test in : :wv: :. Once again I failed. So since there 3 time rule I am not fooling with it. I really thought I had a good chance of passing, but I can't seem to get over the hump.



The Va deadline is today, what to do?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 18, 2009)

damn! sorry to hear this wvgirl :shakehead: - don't give up! Boy thats an early deadline for April exams - Hope it works out, and again, dont let it get you too down - dont get discouraged!


----------



## city (Dec 18, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Well I am done taken this test in : :wv: :. Once again I failed. So since there 3 time rule I am not fooling with it. I really thought I had a good chance of passing, but I can't seem to get over the hump.


:wv: I am happy you ain't giving up on this. You will surely pass this exam and the joy will annul all the previous attempts. Talk to the board as per dead line and see if you can quickly register, otherwise maybe another state maybe a viable option. I am routing for you because you have been a source of encouragement to many. Your determination and resolve will definitely pull you through.

I know very good engineers with many years experience and doing great jobs in engineering who had to take the exam many time before the passed and went on the pass the PE even in first attempts, but they never gave up. The key really is to keep up the fight with determination and re-strategizing.

Relax and do not stress yourself, we will celebrate with you when you post your success story which I am SURE will happen this in 2010.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2009)

city said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am done taken this test in :: :wv: ::. Once again I failed. So since there 3 time rule I am not fooling with it. I really thought I had a good chance of passing, but I can't seem to get over the hump.
> ...


And if it doesnt happen in 2010, don't give up. The only thing that can keep you from getting your PE is you. Hard work always pays off


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I really have worked hard and thought I passed. I am very disappointed. I am not the greatest of test taker. I have a friend who failed his 4 times and then pass the PE on the first attempt. I wish I had taken this out of school (7yrs ago). I emailed VA board to see if I can still register. I am hovering at the same point. I was thinking of maybe taking civil in the afternoon. I have been taking General and Biology, Electrical and Thermo keep hanging me. I have a Civil degree and work in civil. I trying to think of a strategy for studying this time. I have went through the FERM twice and eit exam.com. Went through the TAMU videos and another online video course. I was thinking of studying solely for civil and working my general practice test and review for the morning as I go through the civil ds study materials I have. Any suggestions? I am going to wait until Jan. to start studying. I can still take my in :wv: but I have to submit a reapplication packet and study plan and maybe go to an interview. I am at a loss though as what to do.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 19, 2009)

I would consider taking the civil DS, thats what i ended up doing. I went all thru the FERM intending on just taking the general. When I'd struggle w/ some material, i'd get really frustrated. I got a couple civil ds review manuals, and it was literally like seeing an old friend, working on that subject material vs. the general topics. I didn't know all the material covered in the civil ds for sure - but between having a decent grasp of general materials for the a.m. session at least, and a really strong grasp of probably 40% of the civil ds p.m. material, it was enough for me.

You def. have options on the exam. I know its a long road trip, but MI's deadline for April '10 FE exam is Feb. 26th, and you do not register w/ the state board, only w/ Ncees. Basically just pay, and you're approved. Maybe other states closer to you have similar setup(?)


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 19, 2009)

Don said:


> city said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 19, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> > city said:
> ...



wvgirl,

im sorry for what happened, but yiu have to move on, next do it again, im sure youll be able to improve your weaknesses, good luck and i wish you all the best.

on my end im still waiting, it doesnt matter to me if i will fail, i will do it again, i tried my best every exam and worked on my weak spots really hard but, i usually came up short on my last 4 attempts, lets see what happens.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 19, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Don said:
> ...


wvgirl, i'm in the same boat like you.this was my third time(still waiting for results) and kind a know that I'll try in april again. I'll take as many times as needed.I do not want to think "what if" happened if I passed what would happened? So,do not give up. every time you'll take a test,every time you'll be more familiar with test. I know family,kids,etc...I have three small kids and trying to be a father and find some time for test.I know I'll not give up. Talk to your husband for understanding and support. Next time you'll have advandage by knowing more. good luck and try to take test in different state where you can take as many as you want. Just try again and again if needed.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 19, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Don said:
> ...


STEEL MAN--- you are the MAN. Thanks for encuraging everybody who has doubt. Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## PE FTW (Dec 20, 2009)

:wv: , pls keep trying! I too have failed for the 4th time and this last time i actually studied!! I took DS civil and what i found for me is not enough time for all those subjects. I will go back to General and just work example after example until i can work a problem with no calculator.

Just keep trying!! I refuse to stop, I went to school for this and im still paying student loans.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 21, 2009)

PE FTW said:


> : :wv: :, pls keep trying! I too have failed for the 4th time and this last time i actually studied!! I took DS civil and what i found for me is not enough time for all those subjects. I will go back to General and just work example after example until i can work a problem with no calculator.
> Just keep trying!! I refuse to stop, I went to school for this and im still paying student loans.


Looks like I missed the VA deadline.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 21, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> PE FTW said:
> 
> 
> > :: :wv: ::, pls keep trying! I too have failed for the 4th time and this last time i actually studied!! I took DS civil and what i found for me is not enough time for all those subjects. I will go back to General and just work example after example until i can work a problem with no calculator.
> ...


Someone from this discussion forum was talking that in this case you have to send your fail letter to board and could be accepted to take a test again. Call the board and explain your situation.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 21, 2009)

viktarina said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > PE FTW said:
> ...


I explain that in my email. Here is my reply:

Good morning.

You have missed the deadline for April 2010. The deadline for the October 2010 exam is 06/22/2010 for complete application packages to be in this office.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 21, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...


I can take in :wv: I just have to resubmit my application along with a study plan. So I may do that and then I always have the VA option. In my study plan I have stated that my last attempts were at General, but this attempt would be at Civil.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 22, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Well I am done taken this test in : :wv: : . Once again I failed. So since there 3 time rule I am not fooling with it. I really thought I had a good chance of passing, but I can't seem to get over the hump.



I am so sorry to hear about this. After you study and still fail that you should take a refreshment class (maybe you miss something important or wrong method to approach the question during the exam).

But still...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree, if you haven't taken a review course I would also recommend giving one some thought. I tried studying on my own and failed the FE the first attempt. I then took a review course from PSU and passed the second try with no problems. Not sure how close you are to Morgantown but I'm sure WVU would have such a class. Just a thought.

Keep at it, you'll pass it..... :beerchug:


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 22, 2009)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> I agree, if you haven't taken a review course I would also recommend giving one some thought. I tried studying on my own and failed the FE the first attempt. I then took a review course from PSU and passed the second try with no problems. Not sure how close you are to Morgantown but I'm sure WVU would have such a class. Just a thought.
> Keep at it, you'll pass it..... :beerchug:


Thanks guys. I am about 5 hrs from WVU. I am from the Southern part of the state and they don't even offer the review class where I went to school anymore. I also work full time, so I need a weekend review course or evening. I am going to try Civil DS I think. I have to submit an educational plan of study to the board an if they approve it, I can retake it in April. I am hanging myself in Thermo and electrical so maye if I get away from those parts of the test I can do better. I have done the eitexam.com, the FERM twice, TAMU DVD, and smartpros, so I don't know what else I can do, but hit the areas I need help in again and try a different DS. I have a Civil degrre and I work in the mining industry so I am familiar with the geotech, hydrology, surveying from work. I'll keep studying, praying, and trying. If you guys have any other suggestion or help I would appreciate it.


----------

